# Round Island Harvey Bay



## nubs (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All,

Trying to find out if you can camp on Round Island up Harvey Bay way? 
If so has anyone had any experience with it?
If not, can you stop there for a break on your way to Woody Island?
Can you camp at Woody Island?
If any of the above is possible, what do you think the experience level needed is? If things turn not so good weather wise are you in for a shit storm or is it managable? 
Sorry for all the questions.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I camped there once but it's been a long time since I was there. Back then I didn't ask.

I doubt that Woody Island is regulated in any way but the Hervey Bay Tourist Bureau would be able to tell you.

It's only a couple of miles so easily doable if you are reasonably fit.

Would be an interesting trip. Wonder what the fishing is like on the west side?

Another 2 Miles around the northern tip would put you near the artificial reef shipwrecks.
~


----------



## nubs (Apr 26, 2011)

exp2000 said:


> Would be an interesting trip. Wonder what the fishing is like on the west side?
> 
> Another 2 Miles around the northern tip would put you near the artificial reef shipwrecks.
> ~


Yea I was having a look at the reefs but have a feeling they may be just a little far. I had a look on the tourist bureau but not much help.
I have read that the currents through there can be an issue if your not careful. Is there much of a difference in the fishing between Urangan and Woody compared to Woody and Fraser?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbNuK5UAABpfgAAQQQenkogAEIov//+gIACEGqntKZqeiehGm2pkamnoT0j0GqZoamnqYpoNNGCMIbUXSQvNTsT+/JKzIDVIk1ekymuOVcWOgYRCEOO9V6Xh+mdAxKRx3oFJF1kgOYN2peFduPNtezkK/sqR0i3YyTNvVJKFmxlziu0iDV3G7ZX6xLqg6tsKk7e5JBoiFqUwVpRJGfaQ46LYmVMmHMTXyfN4gTH/xdyRThQkLNuK5UA=


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Back in the 70's when I was about 10, our sea scout troupe paddled from the scout den at torquay, via the old test tower (hasn't Been there for about 30 years) to round island and then on to woody for the night, then home again the next day. That was in 15 ft rosco Canadians. Be warned, you can almost walk between round and big woody at low tide. Most of woody's fishing is on the east and north sides, the west being green zone and the south being sea grass beds and a healthy squid fishery down the picnic islands end.
The tide between the harbour and round island gets some pace, and depending on the breeze, can stand up a bit. From there it's pretty straight forward. There's no Fresh water on woody but it's still a nice place to visit. Best camping is at the far end.


----------



## nubs (Apr 26, 2011)

RedPhoenix said:


> > Wonder what the fishing is like on the west side?
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54655
> ...


Hey Red, that's good to hear, that report was what made me start looking at this trip.
I did notice quite a hefty reef shark was caught, I go offshore here on the coast so am ok with sharks but have heard they a quite prevalent in that area...is this heresay unfounded or are they quite pesty up there?

gbc, now your making me feel bad, if i don't make it I can officially be called softer than a 10yr old. Cheers for the info, sounds like a very doable trip.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

nubs said:


> I did notice quite a hefty reef shark was caught, I go offshore here on the coast so am ok with sharks but have heard they a quite prevalent in that area...is this heresay unfounded or are they quite pesty
> 
> Matt


Why do you think Vic Hislop lived in Harvey Bay. :lol:


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

The Crocodile ate most of the sharks. 
Round Island,
Nothing to see hear, move along :shock:


----------



## nubs (Apr 26, 2011)

pwr62 said:


> Why do you think Vic Hislop lived in Harvey Bay. :lol:


bugger



bildad said:


> The Crocodile ate most of the sharks.
> Round Island,
> Nothing to see hear, move along :shock:


Perfect, now I just need to mount the gun rack and find a sik and I'm away . Wait a minute...Darwin isn't on my trip list yet!
Round Island...waste of time? shoot straight on to Woody? or is there something there worth checking out?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Picnic table and a place to take a leak. If you misjudge the sweep and have to paddle back you'll be glad it's there to take a rest on.

I should mention the best approach to round is from the south. The rest is rocky reef - not good for landings.


----------

